# The real Crisick



## mojopin (Feb 28, 2019)

No morph or frauding here boyos


----------



## xz90 (Feb 28, 2019)

LOL, looks like a curry in first pic


----------



## fobos (Feb 28, 2019)

Looks good


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 28, 2019)

damn i mog him so hard


----------



## Coping (Feb 28, 2019)

JFL I always said this guy is a psl 5.5-6 max and this proves it. He looks like a rat in that first pic and gets mogged to oblivion by this

@Arceus300


----------



## Bur_01 (Feb 28, 2019)

fobos said:


> Looks good


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Feb 28, 2019)

nibba at low bf mogs him


----------



## Itss_BritneyBishh (Feb 28, 2019)

Lol keep coping if those girls would want to suck his dick than he is GL. The opinion of girls is what matters. If all the things he said are true about slaying etc. then its true. Ur opinion isnt that important
Me personally i also think he is morphing his pics etc but if girls think otherwise let it be


----------



## mojopin (Feb 28, 2019)

Itss_BritneyBishh said:


> Lol keep coping if those girls would want to suck his dick than he is GL. The opinion of girls is what matters. If all the things he said are true about slaying etc. then its true. Ur opinion isnt that important
> Me personally i also think he is morphing his pics etc but if girls think otherwise let it be


Not giving an opinion just showing he isn’t the omegachad he claims to be jfl.


----------



## Itss_BritneyBishh (Feb 28, 2019)

mojopin said:


> Not giving an opinion just showing he isn’t the omegachad he claims to be jfl.


Ohh sorry i was to quick to judge. How the hell do these pics even get leaked? Does het do it himself?


----------



## Jaded (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## mojopin (Feb 28, 2019)

Itss_BritneyBishh said:


> Ohh sorry i was to quick to judge. How the hell do these pics even get leaked? Does het do it himself?


He was in a Snapchat group then left once everyone bullied him for morphing his pics lmao


----------



## Madness (Feb 28, 2019)

He has shitty cheekbones


----------



## Coping (Feb 28, 2019)

Madness said:


> He has shitty cheekbones


Plus eye area/nose and harmony


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 28, 2019)

xz90 said:


> LOL, looks like a curry in first pic


A lot of curries are just white guys in shit skin


Itss_BritneyBishh said:


> Ohh sorry i was to quick to judge. How the hell do these pics even get leaked? Does het do it himself?


Some people have him added on his personal sc
His eyes are obviously close set, I think he always frauds his pics to make them appear not close set. He looks like a normal dude you'd see on the streets. Actual aesthetics gods like Orb upload videos because they aren't coping.


----------



## Madness (Feb 28, 2019)

Coping said:


> Plus eye area/nose and harmony


I’d agree on the eyes but I think his nose is masculine


----------



## Phonesex (Feb 28, 2019)

Keep coping boyos. He's good looking and robust if you think otherwise you are a lying to yourself and you know it. He easily outslays everyone on this board sorry to break it to you.


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Feb 28, 2019)

Phonesex said:


> Keep coping boyos. He's good looking and robust if you think otherwise you are a lying to yourself and you know it. He easily outslays everyone on this board sorry to break it to you.


only reason he outslays nibba is because he rotmaxxes and is in an LTR. if nibba got to low bf and tried as hard as crisick does he'd gigamog him.


----------



## future chadlite (Feb 28, 2019)

Coping said:


> JFL I always said this guy is a psl 5.5-6 max and this proves it. He looks like a rat in that first pic and gets mogged to oblivion by this
> View attachment 25671
> @Arceus300


best looking user on this forum hands down, ive said it since day 1


----------



## Coping (Feb 28, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> best looking user on this forum hands down, ive said it since day 1


No one comes close to him Esp in motion it’s over for all of us


----------



## future chadlite (Feb 28, 2019)

Coping said:


> No one comes close to him Esp in motion it’s over for all of us


massive skull sharp aesthetic tall wide NT funny charismatic,. looks like a hugo boss fragrance model


----------



## Coping (Feb 28, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> massive skull sharp aesthetic tall wide NT funny charismatic,. looks like a hugo boss fragrance model


Legit af tbh he has the whole package, definition of a slayer








Streamable - free video publishing


Check out this video on Streamable using your phone, tablet or desktop.




streamable.com




Absolute mog machine


----------



## mojopin (Feb 28, 2019)

Phonesex said:


> Keep coping boyos. He's good looking and robust if you think otherwise you are a lying to yourself and you know it. He easily outslays everyone on this board sorry to break it to you.


He is good looking. He also morphs his pics which undermines his huge ego lmao


----------



## future chadlite (Feb 28, 2019)

mojopin said:


> He is good looking. He also morphs his pics which undermines his huge ego lmao


he posted himself in motion stop the cope, sure his ego is annoying but if i was him id do the same


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Feb 28, 2019)

Still mogs us all tbh


----------



## Nibba (Feb 28, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> nibba at low bf mogs him


Cut starts in 3 days


----------



## mojopin (Feb 28, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> he posted himself in motion stop the cope, sure his ego is annoying but if i was him id do the same


My nigga don’t be retarded. What’s your point? I already said he’s very good looking which is why it’s ridiculous he morphs his pics demonstrating he’s clearly insecure for a supposed low inhib slayer.


----------



## HorseFace (Feb 28, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> damn i mog him so hard


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 28, 2019)

HorseFace said:


> View attachment 25706


oh man can someone do one of those indisputed style rants with various cage gifs in response to sc22. Gets me everytime.


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Feb 28, 2019)

was the best looking user on the forum


also not everyone look good in every pic unless your a male model


----------



## Coping (Feb 28, 2019)

ZUZZCEL said:


> was the best looking user on the forum
> 
> 
> also not everyone look good in every pic unless your a male model


Jfl he was never the best looking on here


----------



## Kenma (Feb 28, 2019)

He's gl enough


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Feb 28, 2019)

Coping said:


> Jfl he was never the best looking on here



I can't think of anyone here that he doesn't mog except maybe @goff2 in certain pictures. Actually nah he's probably equal with @Deltoid and Prime Arcbrah.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 28, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> I can't think of anyone here that he doesn't mog except maybe @goff2 in certain pictures. Actually nah he's probably equal with @Deltoid and Prime Arcbrah.


Deltoid mogs with sunglasses on. @Arceus300 will mog once he ages a bit and clears up his skin. There are a lot of random inactive slayers on this site who probably mog him that I can't think of off the top of my head. I mean you aren't too bad looking, you probably mog him. @goff22 also didn't seem to do any editing/filtering to his picture from the front so he probably mogs.


----------



## Coping (Feb 28, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> I can't think of anyone here that he doesn't mog except maybe @goff2 in certain pictures. Actually nah he's probably equal with @Deltoid and Prime Arcbrah.


Also Dogtown and hailtotheking and arcbrah all mog him facially, u also mog him ur eye area is x10 better


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Feb 28, 2019)

Coping said:


> Also Dogtown and hailtotheking and arcbrah all mog him facially, u also mog him ur eye area is x10 better



His eyes are his weakness for sure, but his jaw is close to perfect. He's like me in reverse. Still though, 6'3" too, I can't see how he could be considered much below a 7.


----------



## Coping (Feb 28, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> His eyes are his weakness for sure, but his jaw is close to perfect. He's like me in reverse. Still though, 6'3" too, I can't see how he could be considered much below a 7.


Yea if taking height into account he is a 7 but facially alone he’s psl 5.5-6 max imo look at this gets mogged hard by this guy tbh


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Feb 28, 2019)

Coping said:


> Yea if taking height into account he is a 7 but facially alone he’s psl 5.5-6 max imo look at this gets mogged hard by this guy tbh
> View attachment 25718



@HailToTheKing is basically an exaggerated Crisick. I don't know if I'd say he mogs him though.


----------



## Coping (Feb 28, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> @HailToTheKing is basically an exaggerated Crisick. I don't know if I'd say he mogs him though.


I think he would mog him with a better upper lip that seems to be the main flaw and prob better brows


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Feb 28, 2019)

Coping said:


> I think he would mog him with a better upper lip that seems to be the main flaw and prob better brows



I'd agree with that. They're the same height too. A little looksmaxing and he'd definitely be ahead of Crisick.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 28, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> His eyes are his weakness for sure, but his jaw is close to perfect. He's like me in reverse. Still though, 6'3" too, I can't see how he could be considered much below a 7.


not counting height


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Feb 28, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> not counting height



What would you rate him facially?


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 28, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> What would you rate him facially?


6-6.5 in these


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Feb 28, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> 6-6.5 in these



That's fair enough. I've always considered Arcbrah as 6.5, Deltoid somewhere in the 6.75 range, and Goff2 probably a 7. Crisick definitely looks significantly worse in these pictures than in others he's posted before.


----------



## Coping (Feb 28, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> 6-6.5 in these





Alarico8 said:


> That's fair enough. I've always considered Arcbrah as 6.5, Deltoid somewhere in the 6.75 range, and Goff2 probably a 7. Crisick definitely looks significantly worse in these pictures than in others he's posted before.


This psl ratings right? What does goff2 look like I never seen him I think


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 28, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Goff2 probably a 7.


Are there pictures of him?


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 28, 2019)

Coping said:


> This psl ratings right? What does goff2 look like I never seen him I think







He's also 6'5


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Feb 28, 2019)

Coping said:


> This psl ratings right? What does goff2 look like I never seen him I think



That's PSL.












He's 6'4", I believe.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 28, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> That's PSL.
> 
> View attachment 25721
> View attachment 25722
> ...


Ah, he's what I like to call a mentalcel.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 28, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Ah, he's what I like to call a mentalcel.


he's an incel??? Must be larping.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Feb 28, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> he's an incel??? Must be larping.



He's not an incel. He claimed somewhere he's had sex with a young 7 PSL girl before.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 28, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> he's an incel??? Must be larping.


I don't think he is LARPing, he is a nosecel. But, his other features are good enough for women to like him, despite his nose. He genuinely thinks he's bad looking, and suffers from BDD.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 28, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> He's not an incel. He claimed somewhere he's had sex with a young 7 PSL girl before.





goff on reddit said:


> You’re right, in the last year i had only 15/16 girls, and more than 50% found on tinder. My first girlfriend was a legit 7/7.5 according some opintion, btw



Nah he's not an incel. Autistic slayer. This is what happens when a slayer is born with severe autism (hint: he still slays like crazy)


----------



## Coping (Feb 28, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> That's PSL.
> 
> View attachment 25721
> View attachment 25722
> ...


Def psl 7 facially in that first pic I would even say 7.5, prob 6.5 in the others tho but overall with his height he Mogs every1


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Feb 28, 2019)

Coping said:


> Def psl 7 facially in that first pic I would even say 7.5, prob 6.5 in the others tho but overall with his height he Mogs every1



One of those faces where it's hard to find a true failo and he has decent harmony, but there's nothing too striking or spectacular about it. That can take you to PSL 7 but you'll never be truly top tier if you don't have striking features.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 28, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> One of those faces where it's hard to find a true failo and he has decent harmony, but there's nothing too striking or spectacular about it. That can take you to PSL 7 but you'll never be truly top tier if you don't have striking features.


With model tier lighting he could probably fraud striking zygos. I'd argue his eyes are pretty striking.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Feb 28, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> With model tier lighting he could probably fraud striking zygos. I'd argue his eyes are pretty striking.



His eyes are somewhat striking, which is extremely rare for someone with brown eyes. If he had light eyes they'd be significantly better, but so far as brown eyes go, his are fairly light.


----------



## RichardSpencel (Feb 28, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> A lot of curries are just white guys in shit skin


----------



## goff2 (Mar 1, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> Deltoid mogs with sunglasses on. @Arceus300 will mog once he ages a bit and clears up his skin. There are a lot of random inactive slayers on this site who probably mog him that I can't think of off the top of my head. I mean you aren't too bad looking, you probably mog him. @goff22 also didn't seem to do any editing/filtering to his picture from the front so he probably mogs.


I do not edit a shit, that’s pure no sense for me. What’s the point of being beautiful only in frauded pics?


----------



## androidcel (Mar 1, 2019)

Tehnoslav mogs him to oblivion.


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 1, 2019)

androidcel said:


> Tehnoslav mogs him to oblivion.


----------



## androidcel (Mar 1, 2019)

Almost everyone here would be invisible next to him IRL
@Extra Chromosome


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 1, 2019)

androidcel said:


> Almost everyone here would be invisible next to him IRL
> @Extra Chromosome


legit.


----------



## DarknLost (Feb 6, 2020)

disgusting misogynist racist poster on incel forums l0okism.net and Looksmax.me


----------

